# Woman addicted to IVF - this morning, 10:30



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Just saw an advertisement that there is a woman on this morning today. The title being that she is addicted to IVF. 
Might be worth a look. Might discuss IVF, actually giving people an idea what it actually is. 
Also, want you know if she calls herself obsessed. Or if they've termed her obsessed. I think a lot of people think us obsessed when we will do anything to have a child. But it's not an obsession, it's all you can do to have what almost everyone wants.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I just switched over to watch this and it said *11.30*.


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

I read her book last weekend. Can identify with a lot of her feelings and pain.

I'm off today(period pain, oh the irony) so will be tuning in.

X


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm glad she's speaking out.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just saw it, I guess that it was always going to be a sympathetic interview on This Morning!

I read her book the other week after recommendations from this website.  I've got to say that I found it amazing, almost life changing.  Although we read the details of how intensive, obsessive & difficult infertility is on FF, reading it in a book really hit home.  The impact on her relationship was especially good for me to read.

The life changing bit for me was what she did to regain her positivity.  Over the last few years, I lost all positivity and couldn't even get it back during our first ICSI.  It made me evaluate myself.

Good for her, feeling quite proud to have read her journey


----------



## MistyB (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm working from home today and just caught this.  I'm sure a lot of us can identify with how she is feeling and the journey she's been on.

I thought it was a sensitive piece and hopefully by speaking out more people suffering in silence will realise they are not alone.  I'm amazed at the number of people who have told me they've had IVF or are having difficulty conceiving after we told them our pregnancy was an IVF one.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Good for her.  

The irony of having her sitting opposite Holly "newly announced pregnant with #3" aswell......


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh no Bumble Bus, I didn't realise that.

I can imagine that it must have been hard for her, well I would have found it really hard.  What a strong woman.


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

It is so unbelievably common! All this time we have kept our struggle secret  well people knew we tried for years with our daughter. But they assumed she happened naturally in the end. And nobody knows about the subsequent unsuccesful attempts. But I really wish is been more open. My husbad's manager recently told him they finally had a successful try (4 IVFs). Unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage. But it would be times like this where it's good if your told people. So you can offer them real advice, as you've been there too. 

I may read her book. If you're recommending it. 

I thought my marriage was going to end due to all of this. We've had 2 temporary splits. It's so draining and difficult. 

I wonder if they both felt awkward?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Her writing does make you feel for her husband too (and the things that she did during her most desperate times are quite shocking).  

I've got to say that it is their relationship bit that made me evaluate how I've been relating to my DH throughout all of this.  Granted, he's been shocking too but we nearly split up because of our infertility too and much of it had to do with my obsessive and negative behaviour.

I would read her book.  I've read quite a few and I really related to it, more then any other.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tee hee, just read on Jessica Hepburn's blog that she predicted her article (originally for the Daily Mail, would you expect anything else?) would be titled 'Addicted to IVF'

http://thepursuitofmotherhood.wordpress.com/

x


----------



## MistyB (Jul 5, 2010)

If you're recommending the book I might buy it too, my DH and I have agreed so much over treatment and while we never split up we did threaten to leave each other a number of times in the heat of the moment. 

I can't say any of us are Addicted to IVF, slightly obsessed maybe but addicted makes it sound like you somehow enjoy it!!   I'm sure none of us want to be in this situation and wouldn't wish it on anyone else. 

What a strong woman for sharing on National TV


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I recorded this and watched it last night.  

It was refreshing to see something being aired on National TV where the realities of what it's like when fertility treatment repeatedly doesn't work was being shown.  They usually love to show someones terrible battle to become pregnant and then have the lovely fairytale ending, with the miracle baby in arms.  The reality is that it doesn't work for most people  

I really hope that Jessica does work through her need for a biological child and that she fullfils her dreams of motherhood via another means.  I did  

X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow really want to read this now, my 7 year marriage collapsed due to alot of things, mainly IF related amongst  other stuff  in fact one of the last things he said to me was "well you were never able to give me children anyway so the marriage never mattered" those words are as bitter as ever even though I've now had 2 boys with a sperm donor, he crushed me like a cockroach that day  it's something I will never forget.

I too hope she finds a way to motherhood x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

That's awful Blondie, I hope he knows you have gone on to have 2 gorgeous boys, what a cruel comment x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

He does know Arty and it crushed him right back I'm happy to say, cruel son of a B that he is....


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

What an ********! Sounds like your way better off without the git x


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha, i wrote something much worse but it was changed x


----------

